
Testing distributed systems - Dawny33
https://asatarin.github.io/testing-distributed-systems/
======
hood_syntax
Always neat to see real world stories about using TLA+. Putting the talk on my
to watch list.

------
yoav_hollander
This is a really good list. Thanks.

